# Re: [EVDL] Etek Motor Sevcon Controller Regenerative Operation



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Etek Motor Sevcon Controller Regenerative Operation*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Etek Motor Sevcon Controller Regenerative Operation*

Jeff
Thank you. I appreciate the information.

What motor are you using? And do you boost field voltage when you are in
braking mode?

I had not thought too much about the possibility of overcharging as I am
only thinking about getting enough into the battery. It certainly raises a
valid point. I am intending to use fixed blades on the turbine so I will
need some sort of automatic furling to prevent overcharging. 

Rick W.



> Jeff Major wrote:
> >
> >
> > Hi Rick,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Etek Motor Sevcon Controller Regenerative Operation*

You're welcome, Rick.

I use a D and D SepEx 6.6 inch motor. Pretty much
like a golf cart motor. In fact I have used a GE golf
cart SepEx motor for the prototype with a Curtis SepEx
controller.

And the controller takes care of the field strength
during regen. Pretty much automatic. I think what
happens is that at high speed, they chop the field and
then as speed reduces, keep the field full and chop
(boost) the armature.

With the Sevcon, they allow you to set it up for a pot
input for regen strength. This might allow you to
fashion a regulator circuit with voltage feedback to
get what you need. Just guessing. But for the nice
package and price of the Sevcon, would be worth
considering.

Regards,

Jeff M





> --- Rick Willoughby <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Jeff
> ...


----------

